# Coloring fondant without airbrush



## deedee (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello,

Whenever I color fondant, I get my desired shade and then a day or so later the fondant has darkend. So this time I decided ah ha, I will tint my fondant LIGHTER then I want as it will surley darken. Well, wouldn't you know... it did not! (the problem lies in the fact that I have ALREADY covered my dummy cakes in the fondant!) My question is, is there a way to darken the fondant (i want a sage green) with out an air brush as I do not have one.

I thank you in advance for ANY ideas you may have. Oh and the wedding is Friday!

DeeDee


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The world's oldest, organic powered airbrush:

Take a soda straw and place a horizontal cut, 3/4 of the way through the straw, at about the middle of the straw, bend the straw at this cut so that you have an "L". Dip one end into your colour and gently blow on the other end. By blowing you are creating a vacuum on the bottom half which draws up the colour, and then "mists" when it comes to the cut. Many old fashioned spray guns were based on this principle.

Experiment with different soda straws, cuts, and pressures when blowing

Hope this helps


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Just brush on either pearl color or make your "paint" and go over the cake.

by paint i mean powder food color and clear alcohol


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'd probably just take the wrong colored fondant off the dummy and re-cover it with the correct color. Or, if you have made it so that you CAN'T take the fondant off the dummy (like put a coat of royal icing on first), then I would just put a new layer of fondant over the old one. Less work than painting a cake and risking brush strokes showing.

I always cover my dummy cakes in fondant, but I never GLUE the fondant on like with royal icing. I just moisten the back of the fondant and lightly press it on to the styrofoam. That way I can re-use the styrofoam over and over again because the fondant comes off easily.


----------

